# BHP - how big?



## guzzo (Sep 13, 2010)

I have not had anything to do with BHP's and have previously only seen juveniles. Well I saw an adult the other day and was very surprised at how big it was.....it was a lot longer and thicker than i imagined they would be. I thought to myself "that is actually a big snake".

I know a lot of people keep them on this site so i would be interested just how big they get...length or weight.

Look forward to any replies/pics.


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine is a bit over 6ft and last time I weighed him (a few months ago) he was 2.6kg. He is 3 and a half yo, and from others I have seen he still has plenty of growing to do!


----------



## James_Scott (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out dens website and you will get an idea how big they can get. Just check out the link to housing and look at the girth of the white girl. Beautiful snakes!


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 13, 2010)

James_Scott said:


> Check out dens website and you will get an idea how big they can get. Just check out the link to housing and look at the girth of the white girl. Beautiful snakes!


 
Pardon my ignorance but who is Den ? .. .. ..


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 13, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Pardon my ignorance but who is Den ? .. .. ..


 
Only the best with BHP morphs! =P

Den Pythons-Specialising in BHP's


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Pardon my ignorance but who is Den ? .. .. ..



a member off this forum( den from denpythons )
check out the thread " show off your bhp's " lewy has a pretty large one on page 12


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 13, 2010)

Dens python new APS sponser just go down to sponsors and click on a Dens pythons to easy


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry i didn't think to check the sponsors list, thanks for the replies, maybe i should go to the bank and arrange a loan before i go and check him out


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 13, 2010)

the longest one i have personally measured was a wild one 2.65 meters.unfortunatly it was just hit by a car on the Turkey Beach Road. i was in the work ute and didn't have a camera but i had a tape measure. it was that old that its stripes were almost completely faded.it almost looked like an olive python with a black head.
there should be some captive bred BHP's that should top that length though, but a 2.65meter blackhead is huge once you see one in the flesh.
cheers
simon


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Sorry i didn't think to check the sponsors list, thanks for the replies, maybe i should go to the bank and arrange a loan before i go and check him out


 
you may want to put that loan off for a while ( lol ) coz i hear there is quite a waiting list for some of his beauties ( once you see them you will understand )


----------



## falana1 (Sep 13, 2010)

frist pic two den we got a while back now there get big but will pic of then soon. but second two we have got aswell


----------



## blakehose (Sep 13, 2010)

falana1 said:


> View attachment 163719
> View attachment 163718
> frist pic two den we got a while back now there get big but will pic of then soon. but second two we have got aswell



Beautiful Black heads falana1, though 2 in the same encosure... eek!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 13, 2010)

blakehose said:


> Beautiful Black heads falana1, though 2 in the same encosure... eek!


 
lol I swear it's like as if people don't learn from other threads on here. 

falana1 - seperate your BHPs. please?


----------



## Tristan (Sep 13, 2010)

this big

------------------D<

(image not to scale)


----------



## falana1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Im sorry to say im not seperate my bhps know one here know what go in ppl homes
there fine.. We dont fed them in same enclosure..they have not hurt each..


----------



## blakehose (Sep 13, 2010)

falana1 said:


> Im sorry to say im not seperate my bhps know one here know what go in ppl homes
> there fine.. We dont fed them in same enclosure..they have not hurt each..



We'll take your word for it. But don't make us see a thread one day stating how one ate the other! They are very well known for their cannibalism in the wild.


----------



## townsvillepython (Sep 13, 2010)

this is my girl she's around 1.8m


----------



## falana1 (Sep 13, 2010)

yes im where of that..what they can do..that risk i take.but in wild they got search for there food .. if cant find food they get what next best thing to live..pet reptiles get feed they dont need to find food..us silly bust fed them..lol??


----------



## guff_man (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow den has some seriously good looking BHPs. Maybe i need to convince myself i need a partner for my girl lol.


----------



## guzzo (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, saw dens site too....they get a lot bigger than I thought. I have decided i want one!..........or two.


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 14, 2010)

Our girl's around 2.5m long, around 5.5kg in weight (ish), she's 5 years old at the mo. We loiks our wimmins big


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Sep 14, 2010)

falana1 said:


> yes im where of that..what they can do..that risk i take.but in wild they got search for there food .. if cant find food they get what next best thing to live..pet reptiles get feed they dont need to find food..us silly bust fed them..lol??



Research your animals. BHPs are one species in particular that very few people are silly enough to house together!


----------



## snakelady-viper (Sep 14, 2010)

My male is 8 feet long and 4.7 kg and he is a dream easy to handle and loves his food. Female a bit smaller but just as good


----------



## guzzo (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw a pic of a BHP eating what looked like a big monitor.....is that a normal prey item for a BHP?


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 14, 2010)

I was under the impression that BHP were 'natural' reptile feeders in the wild, so if that is true I wouldn't take the risk of housing them together unless it was mating season....

Wow, some of these are stunners, I hadn't really looked 'into' BHPs a lot, and some Dens are not for the faint hearted (size wise) i already have a coastal that is looking as if she needs a room to herself, and i don't think i could convince the 'other half' that another 2.5m python is a good idea !


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 14, 2010)

Bhp's eat snakes you know, it's their staple diet in the wild!


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 14, 2010)

It's not even a matter if when nothing else is around...it's more like when there are no other snakes aroud they turn to rodents.


----------



## guzzo (Sep 14, 2010)

Perhaps a stupid question but here goes......Are BHPS not effected by venomous snake bites or do they just not get bitten??


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 14, 2010)

guzzo said:


> Perhaps a stupid question but here goes......Are BHPS not effected by venomous snake bites or do they just not get bitten??



I've been told that they actually have some resistance to most venoms, and to answer your previous question yeah, monitors are normal prey. If ours are anything to go by they're gutses, totally and completely. We don't house ours together except during mating either, my profile pic was taken during said season. They've never shown any aggression toward one another but no way would we take the risk!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 14, 2010)

falana1 said:


> Im sorry to say im not seperate my bhps know one here know what go in ppl homes
> there fine.. We dont fed them in same enclosure..they have not hurt each..


 
mine where fine too at that size till one day after feeding them I had one of them actually start chewing on the others side and try eat it...many years ago and advise against housing them together, any bhp owner should be well aware of the canibalism of these animals. you don't want to come out one day and find only one in there exspecially if you payed a pretty penny to have them in the first place.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 14, 2010)

heres a pic of my boy that I saved from being eaten about 3-4 years ago he is 5.5years old now.

View attachment 163787
View attachment 163788
View attachment 163789
View attachment 163790


----------



## guzzo (Sep 14, 2010)

What was going to eat him??? Nice solid snake...


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 14, 2010)

In the previous post before that one I exsplained that the other bhp I had, I housed together many years ago and after a feeding it tried to eat this one.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 14, 2010)

my two (male bottom two pics), about 7 feet, and 4 - 4.5 kgs, though the girl is a bit heavier than usual atm.


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 14, 2010)

Beauty colours on the male JasonL


----------



## dadaman (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine is 8.5 feet long and 9.95kg. They grow really big but they are still pleasant to handle. Just a little on the heavy side.


----------



## guzzo (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## dadaman (Sep 14, 2010)

Piccy attached from last night during feeding time


----------



## diprotodon (Sep 14, 2010)

are you SURE!!!!


falana1 said:


> yes im where of that..what they can do..that risk i take.but in wild they got search for there food .. if cant find food they get what next best thing to live..pet reptiles get feed they dont need to find food..us silly bust fed them..lol??


----------



## diprotodon (Sep 14, 2010)

pilbara bhps are renowned for being the smallest locality not nearly as big as there cousins


----------



## andysnakes (Sep 14, 2010)

dadaman said:


> Piccy attached from last night during feeding time


 8.5 foot, dont think so mate!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 14, 2010)

bundy you cant tell from that pic, 8.5ft is only something like 2.5m. thats what my boy is.  

dadaman do you have a pic of you holding it?


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 14, 2010)

can someone please post the like of the show us ya bhp i cant find it


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 15, 2010)

WomaPythons said:


> can someone please post the like of the show us ya bhp i cant find it



sorry i dont know how to link things? but i made a mistake,the thread is called " show off your black heads " started by snowsnake,you should be able to find it now


----------



## guzzo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well They sure get a lot bigger than I thought. I saw one in Kakadu and it was about 6 ft and I thought that was a big one.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Sep 15, 2010)

James_Scott said:


> Check out dens website and you will get an idea how big they can get. Just check out the link to housing and look at the girth of the white girl. Beautiful snakes!



Her mother, the girl I'm holding in that pic is bigger, J. Although i didn't realise just how close Whitey is to her length wise untill I noticed your post. Mum is Just over 3mtrs and 11kg plus, when last measured. I have a pic of a young friend holding her somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it up.

Nice aniamls posted by the way, guys.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Sep 15, 2010)

Pic is a fair few years old now, I'll take some updated shots that show her length as soon as she's finished ovulating.


----------



## dadaman (Sep 15, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> bundy you cant tell from that pic, 8.5ft is only something like 2.5m. thats what my boy is.
> 
> dadaman do you have a pic of you holding it?


Here you go. I am 6'2".


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW she huge mate I was going to say dought she'd be 9. klo's but now I see the pic of you holding here yep she is lol. very nice dark girl.

dan I checked your site out and I must purchase something one day  some absolute stunners. looks like you need some NT's  and that girl is massive and stunning.


----------



## dadaman (Sep 15, 2010)

bandy.andy said:


> 8.5 foot, dont think so mate!


I had to measure it just before I took it down to David for a vet check.
Here is the Measurement (2574mm) just for you mate!!


----------



## dadaman (Sep 15, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> WOW she huge mate I was going to say dought she'd be 9. klo's but now I see the pic of you holding here yep she is lol. very nice dark girl.
> 
> dan I checked your site out and I must purchase something one day  some absolute stunners. looks like you need some NT's  and that girl is massive and stunning.


Yeh. David threw her onto the scales and came in at 9.42Kg. I needed to give her some worming mixture in her rat so I need to know the exact weight.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 15, 2010)

dadaman said:


> Yeh. David threw her onto the scales and came in at 9.42Kg. I needed to give her some worming mixture in her rat so I need to know the exact weight.


Must be a different scale from the one he used for my Darwins. She'd never fit on that scale, no matter how tightly bagged!

Den - how old is white girl's mother? She's enormous and is also holding contrast quite nicely!


----------



## Ashrwee (Sep 15, 2010)

they can get up to about 6kg's tho at the zoo i volunteer at they only gett up to about 5kg


----------



## dadaman (Sep 15, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Must be a different scale from the one he used for my Darwins. She'd never fit on that scale, no matter how tightly bagged!
> 
> Den - how old is white girl's mother? She's enormous and is also holding contrast quite nicely!


Set of scales similar to what they weigh babies on.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 16, 2010)

I need a set of them lol I have a few biggies here I'd like to know the weight of.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2010)

falana1 said:


> View attachment 163719
> View attachment 163718
> frist pic two den we got a while back now there get big but will pic of then soon. but second two we have got aswell





falana1 said:


> Im sorry to say im not seperate my bhps know one here know what go in ppl homes
> there fine.. We dont fed them in same enclosure..they have not hurt each..


 
Falana! For gods sake type proper words and sentences!



Snakelove said:


> lol I swear it's like as if people don't learn from other threads on here.
> 
> falana1 - seperate your BHPs. please?



Snakelove! Who made you the expert? Why does she need to separate two adult BHPs in an appropriately sized enclosure?


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 16, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Falana! For gods sake type proper words and sentences!
> 
> 
> 
> Snakelove! Who made you the expert? Why does she need to separate two adult BHPs in an appropriately sized enclosure?



Nope! no expert indeed. I don't even keep bhps but just thought it was a kind suggestion that's all


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm curious about locality average sizes.

The wild ones i find around Oenpelli average out at about 1.7m. Anyone have info on other localities?


----------



## guzzo (Sep 16, 2010)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Pic is a fair few years old now, I'll take some updated shots that show her length as soon as she's finished ovulating.
> View attachment 163934



Thats a honka!!!!WOW!


----------



## guzzo (Sep 16, 2010)

dadaman said:


> I had to measure it just before I took it down to David for a vet check.
> Here is the Measurement (2574mm) just for you mate!!


 
What is that green dot thing in you pic? Is that how you measure your snake?....Bit interested!


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 16, 2010)

guzzo said:


> What is that green dot thing in you pic? Is that how you measure your snake?....Bit interested!



+1


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 16, 2010)

guzzo said:


> What is that green dot thing in you pic? Is that how you measure your snake?....Bit interested!



yes that is how he measured his snake, its *herp measure* or another one that is similar


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 16, 2010)

war - is Oenpelli up in the NT? I think the NT's are the biggest then the QLD's then WA's. I spose the reason there smaller in the wild could be because there not being fed regular meals


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a Qld boy that was a touch over 3m.


----------



## guzzo (Sep 16, 2010)

Herp Measure? I will consult the great all knowing Google!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep in West Arnhem.



Pythons Rule said:


> war - is Oenpelli up in the NT? I think the NT's are the biggest then the QLD's then WA's. I spose the reason there smaller in the wild could be because there not being fed regular meals


----------



## zard (Sep 20, 2010)

some people will only learn through experience.. you can give all the advice you want but they wont listen.


----------



## zard (Sep 20, 2010)

i actually meant to mention that den has some mighty fine snakes on his site.. im suffering from some snake envy now


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 20, 2010)

With most ppl ive spoken to have said the QLD BHP grow bigger than N.T or W.A,however the N.T one i had was nearly 12 months old and was around the 5foot mark,he was being fed a medium rat every 7-10days...


----------



## dadaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Herp measure guys.

Apps

It is fantastic program to measure anything. Make sure you take a picture dead on otherwise the animal will turn out a little smaller than it actually is. I use this to measure all of my snakes every 6 months.


----------



## Jason_Hood (Sep 23, 2010)

This girl was just shy of 9 ft and 16lbs, got some awesome babies out of her last year







Jason


----------

